# Olanzapine / Risperidone / Fluoxetine



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Can any of these cause a weird sensation of body numbness and exhaustion? I feel really weird like all shakey and I can barely move


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you checked out the warning labeling on these medications?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Can any of these cause a weird sensation of body numbness and exhaustion? I feel really weird like all shakey and I can barely move


Yes Risperidone and Olanzapine can do that, and when you say your all shaky and you can barely move do you mean that your muscles are kind of locked? also do you have a fever, feel confused or anything like that? If so tell your doctor because those can be a life threatening condition.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

This are the same meds im on, and the only one I havnt taken yet is the Olanzaphine. Tiredness, I believe, is a normal part of the Anxiety same with numbness. As far as I know both Risperidone and Olanzaphine are downers so that explains exhaustion.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> This are the same meds im on, and the only one I havnt taken yet is the Olanzaphine. Tiredness, I believe, is a normal part of the Anxiety same with numbness. As far as I know both Risperidone and Olanzaphine are downers so that explains exhaustion.


Yeah makes sense.. I mean, I knew I would feel somehow tired and weird before taking them but, it's slightly stronger than I thought, makes my legs feel numb


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't get it though, I've read somewhere that Olanzapine and Fluoxetine can help with DP/DR symptoms, it's the complete opposite in my case.. DP/DR have gone skyrocket, and DR was something that I didn't have for quite a while.. I was mostly struggling with existential angst and a slight feeling of unreality, now I've completely re-entered the dungeon of surreality


----------



## Allen (Jul 8, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Can any of these cause a weird sensation of body numbness and exhaustion? I feel really weird like all shakey and I can barely move


----------



## Allen (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi,

I was on Risperidone (Fluoxetine) 1mg for 6 months. Did not help the DP in anyway at all. I had to come off them as they gave me SLEEP PARALYSIS 6 times in that period and that was really bad.

I must admit that it did lift my mood somewhat.

Regards

Allen


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Allen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was on Risperidone (Fluoxetine) 1mg for 6 months. Did not help the DP in anyway at all. I had to come off them as they gave me SLEEP PARALYSIS 6 times in that period and that was really bad.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didn't have sleep paralysis ever since I've started taking these, but I've had sleep paralysis before, and I must say, it is very similiar to what I'm feeling now but at a lower level and while I'm awake, not asleep.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Can any of these cause a weird sensation of body numbness and exhaustion? I feel really weird like all shakey and I can barely move


You should go to the ER or some kind of insta-care medical place.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> You should go to the ER or some kind of insta-care medical place.


I've been to the ER a few months ago with dizziness, exhaustion, numbness and head pressure and they sent me home saying I was fine, then I went to the neurologist and he sent me to a psychiatrist, so I don't think that would be useful


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I've been to the ER a few months ago with dizziness, exhaustion, numbness and head pressure and they sent me home saying I was fine, then I went to the neurologist and he sent me to a psychiatrist, so I don't think that would be useful


No he means about the shakyness becuase that can become a very serious problem.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Auldie said:


> No he means about the shakyness becuase that can become a very serious problem.


Yeah. The reason I said you should go to the ER is because of when I was in the mental hospital. They gave me Perphenazine and it worked great. But while I was still there I started getting muscle tightness. My feet and hands curled up, and I got lock jaw. I didn't tell them for about 15-20 minutes because I thought it wasn't anything and it would go away. But when I told them they took quick action because it was really serious. They gave me Benztropine in a shot. And from then on I take it in pill form to counter those side affects. They said if I didn't take the Benztropine the muscle tightness would become *PERMANENT*. So I'm worried for you that if that doesn't go away or get treated it could become something permanent damage.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh.. I didn't even think about the shakyness because it's not that strong.. I mean, I'm not shaking all over or anything I just feel sort of weak, and if I raise my hand and stare at it it shakes a bit.. I also get some shakyness in my head, but lately I've been feeling anxious (probably because of the meds) , so it's probably nothing


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Oh.. I didn't even think about the shakyness because it's not that strong.. I mean, I'm not shaking all over or anything I just feel sort of weak, and if I raise my hand and stare at it it shakes a bit.. I also get some shakyness in my head, but lately I've been feeling anxious (probably because of the meds) , so it's probably nothing


Okay Dude,

Sounds good somewhat. It could be worse I mean. Just be careful and stuff. If things get worse don't hesitate to seek medical help.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Okay Dude,
> 
> Sounds good somewhat. It could be worse I mean. Just be careful and stuff. If things get worse don't hesitate to seek medical help.


Yeah I finally managed to scare my parents, showing them how these drugs can really screw you up and stuff, and they are listening to me now, so if I feel worse or just feel like these meds aren't any good, I'll stop taking them and visit the psychiatrist

Edit: Oh and thanks a lot for your concern, seriously I love this community


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Yeah I finally managed to scare my parents, showing them how these drugs can really screw you up and stuff, and they are listening to me now, so if I feel worse or just feel like these meds aren't any good, I'll stop taking them and visit the psychiatrist
> 
> Edit: Oh and thanks a lot for your concern, seriously I love this community


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I'll stop taking them


But remember not to just stop completely with talking to a doctor first.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Allen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was on Risperidone (Fluoxetine) 1mg for 6 months.


Risperidone is not Fluoxetine. Risperidone/Risperdal is an atypical antipsychotic while Fluoxetin/Prozac is an antidepressant.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Risperidone is not Fluoxetine. Risperidone/Risperdal is an atypical antipsychotic while Fluoxetin/Prozac is an antidepressant.


Exactly Mr. Expert


----------

